# Two new moderators for French-English, Kelly B and moustic



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

I am pleased to announce that we have two new moderators for the French-English forums, @Kelly B and @moustic. 

Kelly has been a moderator before and I am happy to have her back with us. Moustic is new and I am looking forward to working with her.

Thank you all!
Mike


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Welcome to the team guys


----------



## Bevj

Welcome, both!


----------



## Sowka

Excellent news! Welcome to the team 🎉, Kelly and moustic


----------



## Glasguensis

Welcome back @Kelly B and welcome @moustic !


----------



## JeSuisSnob

¡Bienvenidas, chicas!


----------



## Rallino

Welcome @Kelly B and @moustic - It's good to see you on this side!


----------



## Hector9

Bienvenidas ambas 🥰


----------

